# Hot weather gear



## HP Millcon (Mar 7, 2018)

Alright, summer is upon us and I am sweating up a storm almost every day. This will be my 12th year doing carpentry work and I would much rather take the winter than summer. How do you dress for hot weather?

A couple of things that I really like are:

Boonie hat. I hate the back of my neck getting burned to a crisp.

Long sleeved technical fishing shirt. Mine is a Bass Pro Shops brand. I first tried one last summer and was blown away by how well it breathes. I wear it untucked and with an extra button open at the neck. You will feel every single breeze.

Synthetic socks. Yea, they stink terribly when you take your boots off but they do a much better job of moving moisture away.


----------



## SouthonBeach (Oct 18, 2012)

It’s taken years to figure out. 
I’ve finally settled on button down fishing shirts in a light color, long and short sleeve depends on how much I’ll be out in the sun. 

For pants I get lightweight tactical pants in a khaki. Plus they handle a 2” belt which it great to clip a small pouch onto. 

Gotta have the wide brimmed hat when out in the sun. 

Everything I wear now days it designed to dry fast. If I get soaked in sweat, I can normally dry out in 20 or so after I stop working so hard.


----------



## Martin K (Dec 2, 2017)

Boonie hat is a must for me as well. Much cooler and better protection than a ball cap. Moisture wicking shirts. Cotton no es bueno in these Tennessee summers.


----------



## Fouthgeneration (Jan 7, 2014)

Start earlier? A large fan if possible, awnings....

Planning: finish in the shade if possible.

I'd consider a ducted AC unit if indoors in a heat wave with plenty of temp power....

Have at least TWO broken in pair of work shoes, so they are DRY every morning...

If you stop using a anti- perspirent, your feet will sweat less, all other thing being equal....


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Shorts and lightweight dri-fit shirts. Easy-ups are your friend!!!










Mike.
_______________


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

The embroidered Under Armor shirts I ordered over two years ago are the best work shirts I've ever owned. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fouthgeneration (Jan 7, 2014)

Sadly, I don't manscape my back hair, (red headed, coarse,kinky hair) and Under Armour type cloth shirts ride up my back hair till I'm wearing a Bro' halter top bra.....:sad: 

I'm not in any demographic served by performance underwear unfortunately.:blink:

Sub deodorant for the formerly used anti-perspirent.....

I've got a scanning thermometer(ear or temple) in the truck first Aid box in the Hot seasons, no guessing about heat stress vs stroke.

If you are NOT peeing, you aren't drinking enough water.... At least a liter a day(total urine output) to reduce chances of kidney stones...... 

Keep the AC at home as high as your indoor working roommates can stand,,, Don't over chill in route to the job, site


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

UPF 50 long sleeves when outside work and 100% cotton for all else. Big brim or hats that cover ears and neck. 
I have about five to seven shirts and several hats in my truck this time of year. Plus a big fan. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

I Always try to work on the shaded side of the house.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

Fouthgeneration said:


> Sadly, I don't manscape my back hair, (red headed, coarse,kinky hair) and Under Armour type cloth shirts ride up my back hair till I'm wearing a Bro' halter top bra.....:sad:
> 
> I'm not in any demographic served by performance underwear unfortunately.:blink:
> 
> ...


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Fouthgeneration (Jan 7, 2014)

Big Johnson @ #9: When I'm done laying a wall, it is ALWAYS the shady side of the house........


----------



## madmax718 (Dec 7, 2012)

If you get a chance, don't look past the "arm warmers" that are used by runners and cyclists. They generally are moisture wicking, the same material as your moisture wicking shirts, but they allow you to get sun protection, and still the ability to take them off when your not in the sun.


----------



## parkers5150 (Dec 5, 2008)

same recipe for 30 years...surf trunks and flip flops:thumbsup:


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

parkers5150 said:


> same recipe for 30 years...surf trunks and flip flops:thumbsup:




Yep, I'm all about board shorts. We took the day off yesterday. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## parkers5150 (Dec 5, 2008)

Californiadecks said:


> Yep, I'm all about board shorts. We took the day off yesterday.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


yup!! Me too brother!! yesterday was brutal!


----------



## parkers5150 (Dec 5, 2008)

hey Mike... how would one go about getting a pic from ones phone to this thread??


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

Pants all the time, long sleeve shirts most days with high cotton count, with collar , never just a T-shirt, don't like my neck to burn, wide brim hat with breathable mesh top part, also like a wet bandana around my neck, helps to keep cool. Try to work in the shade ,but that is not always possible. Umbrella on the lift to provide shade.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

parkers5150 said:


> hey Mike... how would one go about getting a pic from ones phone to this thread??




???


Mike.
_______________


----------



## B.Johnson (Sep 17, 2016)

My pictures are set up to automatically go into my dropbox. Easy to upload from there.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

I've gone to almost all cotton after 20 years of trial with synthetic stuff.

One thing I need to start wearing is a wide brimmed hat. Any suggestions?


----------

